# Beer on cycle?!



## motley482 (Jul 30, 2014)

Alright so ive been running 600mg of test E weekly this cycle and basically I was curious to ur guys thoughts on drinking during cycle....I work 3rd shift, go to the gym, get home and stuff my face and I like to drink a couple beers when alls said and done....when I say couple thats exactly what I mean, I usually have 2 to 3 beers before bed.  It relaxes me and plus I fukkin love beer so I enjoy drinking like this on a daily basis...I know its not much at one time but was curious if its having any major affects on me during cycle....I never drink to get drunk or feel like shhit the next day so it does not affect my training in any way but is it affecting my growth while on cycle?....any input would be great


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2014)

are we talking bud light or a proper ale?


----------



## Spongy (Jul 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> are we talking bud light or a proper ale?



The answer is still no, you shouldn't.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 30, 2014)

Not even at Beer:30?
Haaaa.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2014)

This would be Rumpy's area of expertise


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 30, 2014)

Only if you're drinking High Life's. Otherwise, you're screwed.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 30, 2014)

Only with with your fruity loops if you are out of milk...


----------



## Yaya (Jul 30, 2014)

I drink heavily and don't runs orals

Test and beer go together like Larry Appleton and Balki Bartokomous

When the 2 aren't together it wouldn't be fun


----------



## motley482 (Jul 30, 2014)

No im not talking coors I   like ipa's, brown ales beers along those lines and come on guys none of u drink while on cycle? I cant be the only douche in the room


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 30, 2014)

Alcohol does *NOT* affect fat loss or or growth.

It's the food AFTER alcohol intake that causes fat gain/lack of lbm increases.

Moderate alcohol-1 to 2 standard drinks (1 standard drink=4oz wine, 1 shot of 80 proof spirit, or 12oz of regular beer)-is fine.

Above that, and the food you ingest WITH alcohol, is where the problems arise.

Since I always ate only 1 meal and ate well after my daily heavy intake of alcohol, I was able to lean up easily.*

*you are stupid if you use me as an example to allow bad drinking habits.


----------



## motley482 (Jul 30, 2014)

It def increases my libido thats for damn sure but on a serious note does it really have any affect on my gains?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't drink like hulk. You don't have his liver genetics.

And don't listen to spongy aka captain buzzkill


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 30, 2014)

motley482 said:


> It def increases my libido thats for damn sure but on a serious note does it really have any affect on my gains?



I just ****in told you-

The alcohol inhibits lipolysis and protein synthesis..

If you didn't eat after alcohol you wouldn't have any nutrients to store as fat, besides the minimal amount from alcohol itself.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, look at the macro breakdown.  

If you must drink limit it to 4oz dry red wine per night.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 30, 2014)

the most jacked people that I know are professional drunks


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 30, 2014)

Yaya said:


> the most jacked people that I know are professional drunks



The SI drinking team has a powerlifting problem.


----------



## motley482 (Jul 30, 2014)

I stopped drinking soda now gotta give up the beer fukk cycling!!!....alright no more drinking on cycle thanks for the input hulk ( captain buzz kill)


----------



## motley482 (Jul 30, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Yes, look at the macro breakdown.
> 
> If you must drink limit it to 4oz dry red wine per night.


Who in gods name would open a bottle of wine and drink only 4 oz's...thats like jerking off to a photo of ur own girlfriend...you just dont do it!!


----------



## motley482 (Jul 30, 2014)

Btw this conversation alone is making me thirsty


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 30, 2014)

alcohol in the mix is all dependent upon your goals.  I like to drink microbrews on the weekends, but I am not looking to get up on stage at BB contest..........


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 30, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> alcohol in the mix is all dependent upon your goals.  I like to drink microbrews on the weekends, but I am not looking to get up on stage at BB contest..........



Fukking right Alpha. You're looking to get up on stage and out lift the competition buddy!


----------



## motley482 (Jul 30, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> alcohol in the mix is all dependent upon your goals.  I like to drink microbrews on the weekends, but I am not looking to get up on stage at BB contest..........


Ya im on my second cycle so this lifestyle is pretty new to me...ive already sculped my diet not top notch but definetly more strict and concentrated on weight gain....before I use to drink quite a bit everyday so a few beers a day is def an improvement...I plan to cycle for a long time and am changing my lifestyle slowly and eventually I will be where I wanna be....right now I really enjoy cycling and lifting f-in love it, my goal is just to live  healthier, get bigger and stronger so eventually my diet will be in check guess I shouldnt worry to much about it


----------



## DF (Jul 30, 2014)

Spongy waits an hour after eating to swim.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 30, 2014)

Go ahead and drink. If you don't grow you'll know why.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 30, 2014)

Now excuse me while I enjoy another scoop of Oreos ice cream with whipped cream.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 30, 2014)

(Reading this while I chew on my peanut butter oreos)


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 30, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> (Reading this while I chew on my peanut butter oreos)


Reading this while I drink my second beer.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 30, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Reading this while I drink my second beer.


Only on 2nd bro?


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 30, 2014)

I usually have a drink with dinner.  I don't drink a lot of beer because of the carbs, but I do like mixed drinks.  I take NAC and no orals.  YOLO, have a beer.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 30, 2014)

Few beers sure.

I got drunk off tequila last week....
I think steroids makes your puking extreme 
I popped 3 blood vessels in my eyes.

Talk about power puking


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 30, 2014)

Honestly if you have great gear response and a sturdy liver, you can do this and still get great response:

-continue to drink your DAILY 1 to 1.75 LITERS of wine
-increase injectable AAS dosage to an absurd amount
-eat only ONCE a day, an hour after your last drop of wine
-hit all body parts with weights at least 1x a week

*I DID THIS AND GOT THE RESULTS SHOWN IN MY AVI*

Even POB was shocked at how fast I lost the extra BF

someone explain that ****ing shit IF ALCOHOL IS SO BAD :32 (14):


----------



## losieloos (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe it was the poverty eating and 4 grams of steroids.


hulksmash said:


> Honestly if you have great gear response and a sturdy liver, you can do this and still get great response:
> 
> -continue to drink your DAILY 1 to 1.75 LITERS of wine
> -increase injectable AAS dosage to an absurd amount
> ...


----------



## losieloos (Jul 30, 2014)

Jk hulk but how can you only eat once a day?? Food is yummy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2014)

Both of the above posts have me loling in my office getting looks from coworkers


----------



## goodfella (Jul 30, 2014)

Start drinking silver bullets instead of water and bca's in the gym and a black and tan post workout and "THAT MY FRIEND IS WHEN THE REAL GAINS COME ON"!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 30, 2014)

When I was younger I always use to drink a cold one pre workout.  Got mad pumps!  If I tried that now I would end up under a palm tree taking a nap.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 31, 2014)

You guys are going to cause me to fall off the wagon.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 31, 2014)

Seeker said:


> When I was younger I always use to drink a cold one pre workout.  Got mad pumps!  If I tried that now I would end up under a palm tree taking a nap.



Back in my younger years, I saw a lot of older guys in my old gym squatting 585+ after having a few beers. I envied them.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 31, 2014)

motley482 said:


> No im not talking coors I   like ipa's, brown ales beers along those lines and come on guys none of u drink while on cycle? I cant be the only douche in the room



your GTG 1 to 3 beers is fine in my op, its goal dependent though if your looking to step on stage or have a 10 pack nope no beers for you but I drink a few every night quality brews and am a picture of health just ask my doc 

If you get heavy though running orals or major cycles I would consider laying off the beer


----------



## woodswise (Jul 31, 2014)

Wut?  A beer cycle?  

Why wasn't I notified immediately!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 31, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> You guys are going to cause me to fall off the wagon.



God I hear ya brother! this fuking buckboard wagon ride has been rough as a cob!


----------



## Spongy (Jul 31, 2014)

Goddammit...  lol.


----------



## anewguy (Jul 31, 2014)

I drink about once a week when on test. Nothing much... I feel it hinders my ability to stay lean. I feel bloated the next couple of days. But in a few situations, I think it's worth it... If I'm not on orals that is. 

People have always preached on boards to not drink because it affects you ability to accomplish you physical goals... Well, I think they are answering the wrong question. People are asking if it's safe, not asking if it's something that you would personally do.  If I listened to half the people that tried to force their agenda on me in my life, I wouldn't be living my life, I'd be living theirs. Life is short man... Enjoy it, but don't be an idiot. 

We're all grown here... Moderation is key...


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 31, 2014)

I love drinking on the weekends. I don't **** around either. I'll whack a shitpile of beers and top it off with 5 or 6 Crown Royals on the rocks. I only run conservative doses of Test and Deca, don't do orals and could give 2 shits about abs. I wake up the morning after and pound Gatorade, eat a big breakfast and I'm good to go. Hangovers are for the weak. My liver values are always in range on my blood tests. Life is short, do what makes you happy.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm a pathological beer lover however I don't drink much on cycle for the following reasons:

- I don't drink with orals. If I really have to (social events, corporate parties, etc...) I fill a glass of beer so that I look like I'm actually drinking and I just get a few sips.
- I'm a hardgainer so I generally go full-on bulk when I cycle, stuffing me with as much food as I can. Beer fills me up and hinder my food intake. If I've met my cals intake and I'm not puking I'm happy to sip a couple though.


----------



## moparmuscle (Jul 31, 2014)

My gym serves beer. Not tried it yet but its there lol


----------

